# [SOLVED] Help with wireless ethernet bridge and Belkin N150 Router



## ripewithdecay (Aug 26, 2011)

I had been using a wireless DSL modem with a wireless ethernet bridge (Amazon.com: NETGEAR XE102 Wall-Plugged Ethernet Bridge: Electronics) plugged into it for XBOX usage for quite awhile with no issues. 

Today i switched over to comcast and bought a Belkin N150 router. The internet works great with the pc connected via ethernet cable, also the WIFI works fine as well. I am however having trouble getting the bridge to work with the xbox (or ps3) now. It gives the error message unable to obtain IP address from modem or router. I tried belkin customer service, but was unable to understand the person i was talking to. I am hoping someone can give me some tips on what settings to change on the router. Thanks a million.


p.s. Sorry if this has been covered previously


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Help with wireless ethernet bridge and Belkin N150 Router*

Welcome to TSF,

If you can RMA the Belkin Router and get another Netgear Router similar to what you had before this will be a great suggestion.

Also, don't ever purchase any Belkin Routers, they are nothing but trouble. :grin:


----------



## ripewithdecay (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Help with wireless ethernet bridge and Belkin N150 Router*



2xg said:


> Welcome to TSF,
> 
> If you can RMA the Belkin Router and get another Netgear Router similar to what you had before this will be a great suggestion.
> 
> Also, don't ever purchase any Belkin Routers, they are nothing but trouble. :grin:


Thanks for the advice! I actually remembered my parents had a new netgear router at their house. So i went and did a switcheroo, it was plug and play with the netgear router. And the belkin works fine for their basic needs. So i guess like you said the real solution to this is no more belkin :smile:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad that one is a quick fix!

You're Welcome.


----------

